# riccia to pearl... what conditions???



## shermans (Aug 24, 2006)

help... how do i get my riccia to pearl in a 40 litre tank... what light and type of bulb should i use... in addition to co2???


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

To me Riccia is one of the easiest plants to get to pearl, it will collect massive amounts of bubbles. 

I think 40L is a little over 10 gallons, for that size tank a small PC fixture along with a Hagan or Redsea C02 system should do the job.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Lots of light will get riccia to pearl. It pearls for me with only using excel as a CO2 source. Lighting for my 10 gallon is 36w.

-John N.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, my riccia pearls all afternoon/evening, especially in my high light/co2 tank, but I also get pearling in my 3wpg, no ferts, no co2 tank, just not nearly as much...


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> Lots of light will get riccia to pearl. It pearls for me with only using excel as a CO2 source. Lighting for my 10 gallon is 36w.
> 
> -John N.


My Riccia does the same as John's (same lighting/dosing too). The floating Riccia will pearl all day while the Riccia tied to rocks will do so about a hour or two after turning on the lights. It did pearl so much I had to add an extra layer of hairnet to keep it down!

You'll find that floating Riccia will grow very quickly, even if it isn't pearling. I thought I had it cleaned out of my tank completely and two weeks later, BOOM! A golfball size clump hiding in the Water Sprite.


----------



## dannyfish (Sep 7, 2006)

i bought some riccia 
now floating on the tank...
wish to see it pearl but cant see any....

any pic showing pearling?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Here is the best picture I can get of my Riccia pearling that is tied to a rock:










You can see the tiny bubbles. I'll try to move the rock later tonight and retake the pictures tomorrow during peak pearling time. This was taken about three hours after the lights were turned on and ferts dosed.

If you're bored, take a look at my two Java Fern pearling pictures. The first is a floating fern and the second one is rubber banded to a rock. On the second picture notice the stream of bubbles in the middle.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/burks/DSC03676Medium.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/burks/DSC03675Medium.jpg


----------

